# I'm looking for a transparent bass distortion pedal



## sami (Oct 30, 2009)

I'd like to keep the tone I get but then add a tad bit of distortion for when the song calls for it.

I have a TS9 Tubescreamer but it takes away a lot of bass (naturally). I'm not looking to boost or get high gain, just a good dash amount.

What's a good pedal suggestion?


----------



## Randy (Oct 30, 2009)

I'm not answering this question, out of protest.


----------



## sami (Oct 30, 2009)

awww


----------



## Randy (Oct 30, 2009)

Alright, alright. 

Depends on what amp you're using, TBH. For my money? One of those Boss ODB's infront of your amp will do the trick finely. 

If you were running heavier distortion, or using it more often, I'd consider using a dedicated guitar distortion pedal->EQ->compressor or even a head/amp with a gain boost. But if you're just using it here and there... the Boss is the way to go.

Also... compression, *compression*, *compression*, *compression**!!!!*


----------



## sami (Oct 30, 2009)

Awesome! I didn't like Boss OD's for guitar, but I haven't tried the bass version. I might like it!

Oh yeah, I'm all about compression when it comes to bass! I'm thinking of a dbx 266XL rack?


Thanks man!!


----------



## Randy (Oct 30, 2009)

No problemo.

I actually use(d) one of those. Couldn't recommend it enough. 

Also, the Boss ODB-3 in question


----------



## sami (Oct 30, 2009)

This is definitely on my list of what to try out first. There's an hourly/monthly rehearsal place that might let me try it out since I know a few workers there. I like how it has the bass and treble dial stacked.


----------



## TomAwesome (Oct 30, 2009)

Tech21 SansAmp Bass Driver. Get it now. Thank me later.


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Oct 31, 2009)

Also you might notice you lose some low end when using distortion on bass you can split your signal and do a clean blend, to get some more low end and articulation back in your signal.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Oct 31, 2009)

You should really look into the MXR M-80 Bass D.I. +, it's a VERY solid bass distortion capable of both transparency, as well as adding a bit of EQ to balance out a distorted tone. Plus it has a ton of extra features such as a very effective and usable, adjustable noise gate and a pro-level D.I. that's phantom power capable. I've A/B'd it with a Tech 21 SansAmp Bass Driver DI, and they're both capable of many similar tones, though the MXR is far more feature laden.


----------



## MF_Kitten (Oct 31, 2009)

you could probably buy plexiglass sheets and cut them to size, and just make a new case for the pedal. you´d just have to drill holes for the knobs and jack inputs/outputs, and you´d be golden! (yeah, i´m just that fucking hilarious)

most bass overdrive type pedals will do just the kind of thing you´re after. if i were you though, i´d probably try using the fx send on the bass amp (if there is one), and send the signal through the tubescreamer, and into a guitar amp. that way the bass amp would do the clean sound with the low lows and all, and the guitar amp would do the dirty overdriven mids and highs and all.

if there´s a knob to adjust the dry/wet ratio of the fx loop, you could put the tubescreamer in the loop, and just dial in the dirty sound so you get a mix of clean and overdriven tones. you´d have to do a little eq work to tame the high end afterwards, but i´m sure it´d sound good 

lots of ways to do it, really.


----------



## Ishan (Oct 31, 2009)

I'm using a Boss ODB-3 since like forever  and I love it!


----------



## sol niger 333 (Nov 1, 2009)

TomAwesome said:


> Tech21 SansAmp Bass Driver. Get it now. Thank me later.




IMO you can safely ignore any other posts besides this one.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Nov 2, 2009)

TomAwesome said:


> Tech21 SansAmp Bass Driver. Get it now. Thank me later.



+1000000000 I just used one for recording the other day too, and it was just what I needed to get the tone I wanted. I'll post them when they're finished. 

Also, surprisingly, The Vox Satchurator sounds great on Bass.


----------



## TemjinStrife (Nov 3, 2009)

Don't get the ODB-3 if your cab has tweeters and you play with them on. It makes for a nasty grindy hissy buzzy mess.

My vote goes for the Sansamp VT Bass pedal. It's designed to be "Ampeg-y" but sounds fantastic for more distorted sounds.


----------



## eleven59 (Nov 3, 2009)

MaxOfMetal said:


> You should really look into the MXR M-80 Bass D.I. +, it's a VERY solid bass distortion capable of both transparency, as well as adding a bit of EQ to balance out a distorted tone. Plus it has a ton of extra features such as a very effective and usable, adjustable noise gate and a pro-level D.I. that's phantom power capable. I've A/B'd it with a Tech 21 SansAmp Bass Driver DI, and they're both capable of many similar tones, though the MXR is far more feature laden.



This. I use one of these in my rig, and it's awesome. The "Blend" knob is the real secret to it. The Noise Gate works quite well unless you're standing right in front of your amp at high volume. I don't use the EQ, since I do all my EQ-ing with my amp, but it's very useable and versatile. The clean channel with the "Color" switch also sounds really cool, especially for slap. I went into the store looking for a Sansamp and they didn't have one in stock, but recommend I try this. I sat down, plugged it in, and tweaked for a while, and bought it before I left the store. 

I've heard the MXR Blowtorch is really cool too. You lose the clean channel and DI, and I think even the noise gate, but the EQ is more tweakable.


----------



## Nats (Nov 6, 2009)

MaxOfMetal said:


> You should really look into the MXR M-80 Bass D.I. +, it's a VERY solid bass distortion capable of both transparency, as well as adding a bit of EQ to balance out a distorted tone. Plus it has a ton of extra features such as a very effective and usable, adjustable noise gate and a pro-level D.I. that's phantom power capable. I've A/B'd it with a Tech 21 SansAmp Bass Driver DI, and they're both capable of many similar tones, though the MXR is far more feature laden.



what he said


----------



## dorfmeister (Nov 9, 2009)

I'm not sure if you would consider it to be transparent but I really like my Tronographic Rusty Box.

TRONOGRAPHIC


----------



## sami (Nov 15, 2009)

Thanks for all the sugggestions guys! I found someone who was selling an MXR DI+ for $75 and jumped on it.

I love it's clean side but don't like it's distortion side. This is only because my expectation of what distortion would sound like on bass wasn't what I thought it would be. I even tried a TS-9 just to see how it'd sound and it too had very trebly distortion. I guess that's the way it's supposed to be??


----------



## sol niger 333 (Nov 15, 2009)

You should have got the sansamp IMO dude. Bass tone distorted always sounds buzzy to an extent though so it may just be you are not used to hearing distorted bass. The tubescreamer is definitely not the best idea for bass distortion. Keep tweaking but if the mxr still isnt doing it look at the tech21 or the rest of your rig.


----------



## TemjinStrife (Nov 15, 2009)

Distortion as we know it tends to emphasize upper harmonic content, thus it 'robs bass' and 'adds edge/treble'. Most compensate for this by either running one clean and one dirty rig together or blending their dirty sound with the clean sound.

That said, certain fuzz pedals or either of the Sansamp pedals will let you keep some bottom end and give you a more natural distorted bass sound.

Also, check to see if the tweeters in your bass cabs (if there are any) are turned off when using distortion, as that can give you a nasty fizzy top-end buzz.


----------



## sami (Nov 15, 2009)

I have the tweeter on my 8x10 turned all the way down (Peavey 8x10). The MXR has a shared EQ between channels but it also has a blend.

I tried the TS9 just to see how it sounded since I thought it wouldn't sound anything like the distortion coming out of the MXR. But it did have that same characteristic. Yeah I think I'm just not used to distortion on bass. "Guitarist turned bassist" syndrome xD

I'm really loving the clean side of that MXR DI from first try, so I'll prolly just end up buying a 2nd pedal.


----------



## TemjinStrife (Nov 16, 2009)

VT Bass


----------



## dorfmeister (Nov 23, 2009)

I am not really sure if I can hear transparency but I really like my Tronographic Rusty Box.

TRONOGRAPHIC


----------



## sami (Nov 23, 2009)

Turns out my tweeter wasn't all the way off. I'm pretty much set on my MXR DI+.

I appreciate all ya'll's suggestions! I'd really like to try some of those pedals!


----------



## Ruan7321 (Nov 28, 2009)

Check out the MXR M80 Bass D.I. I can double as a distortion pedal and a D.I. box and has EQ on it.


----------



## sami (Nov 29, 2009)

That's what I ended up getting. It'd be cool if it has a separate EQ tho.


----------



## Spinedriver (Nov 29, 2009)

I have the Tech 21 Vt and just popped one of these in front of it and it sounds fantastic through my Little Mark II head. 







For $40 brand new, you can't go wrong. The bonus thing of it is that it has treble AND bass controls.


----------



## Variant (Dec 16, 2009)

No mention of this baby?:






Rats are notorious for being great bass distortions because they let a lot of the lows by unaffected while the highs get nice as saturated.


----------



## guitarplayerone (Dec 17, 2009)




----------



## xtrustisyoursx (Dec 17, 2009)

get the sansamp for sure. it's perfect


----------



## Concr3t3 (Jan 21, 2010)

I used to rock the Sansamp...until I came across this:





The first line of the review read, "Built like a murder weapon..." I didn't need to read anymore. I was sold. $300 later and I was in love.


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Jan 21, 2010)

There's also teh supercolider but it's probably more of a fuzz type sound.
It's like a big muff but with more balls and adjustability, and doesn't loose as much midrange as the muff does.


----------

